# Bostitch - N80S framing gun



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

While using my air nailer to build my porch I noticed the gun starting to leak air out of the head of the gun where the two main vents are. I went on-line and did some searching and figured one of the O-rings must have blown.

I called around town and found Quality Tool Repairs stocked an O-Ring Kit for my Stanley Bostitch Air Nailer N80S. The "S" stands for stick nailer and if it were a coil gun it would have a "C" on the end.

The kit cost me $45.00 and contains every O-ring and gasket you will need to rebuild this gun. Down side is there are no instructions so you need to consult your manual and look at the parts diagram for a breakdown of each gasket or O-ring. If you do not have a manual I have uploaded the manual for this gun in the Manuals section found here Stanley Bostitch Manuals - Router Forums

All I needed to remove the head was a hex driver and removed the four M6 x 1.00 screws. Once the head was off I saw my problem right away. The cylinder seal was split in two. When I grab the cylinder seal I noticed it was hard and brittle. I thought to myself, this is too easy. Rather than dis-assemble the entire air gun I decided to just replace the cylinder seal (Part # N70155). 

Prior to re-installing the new seal I sprayed the seal with Silicone lubricant. *DO NOT USE PETROLEUM BASED LUBRICANTS, THEY WILL DAMAGE YOUR NEW SEALS*. Much to my delight after tightening all of the screws I plugged the air hose back onto the gun and VOILA! no more air leaks. I loaded some nails into the gun and took it for a test run and found it to work flawlessly.

This took me less than 5 minutes to repair and saved me $329.00 for a new gun.

I hope this encourages others to tackle this simple and easy repair. :yes2:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for that Dan. I don't have that nailer but I have narrow and wide crown staplers and a couple of brad nailers. There's a good chance all are built with the same general blueprint.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

No worries Charles. As Shell Buzy would say, "It's just that easy". 

Amazes me how simple things are if you take the time to read and give it a try. 

But then again I am a sponge when it comes to learning new things.

It is always a good thing to challenge yourself and like my Dad used to say, "A man never learned from the things he did right, only the things he did wrong". (God rest his soul))

Now I got lucky this time but God knows I have made a few mistakes thus far in my life.:blink:


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

They sell rebuild kits for the Bostitch nailers, which contains a full set of O rings and seals for the nailer, but the problem is usually just one of the O rings, so it's cheaper to just take the damaged O ring to some place that sells them. In my case it's the forklift repair shop around the corner. I think they have every size and diameter ever made, up to about 8". I think I paid $ 0.80 to fix my N80S.

Charley


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

45 bucks for an O ring and a gasket . Ouch!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Granted $45 seems a bit excessive but now I know what to do in the future. It never hurts to have spare parts on hand but for sure if it goes again I can just order the part I need rather than the whole kit.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Dan. I have 6 Bostich nailers and it wasz encouraging to see how easy a repair can be made thanks again.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, the kit is expensive, but it's like a spare tire. Once you have it you no longer will be down because an O ring or seal went bad. After you use one of the parts from the kit, get another to replace it so you won't be out of luck the next time. The kit contains the parts for a complete rebuild so no matter what breaks or wears out you have one to replace it. I have kits for all of my air tools in a metal ammo can. It goes with me every time an air tool leaves the shop and I have never had to stop work for a leaking air tool.

Charley


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> They sell rebuild kits for the Bostitch nailers, which contains a full set of O rings and seals for the nailer, but the problem is usually just one of the O rings, so it's cheaper to just take the damaged O ring to some place that sells them. In my case it's the forklift repair shop around the corner. I think they have every size and diameter ever made, up to about 8". I think I paid $ 0.80 to fix my N80S.
> 
> Charley


I usually go to a hydraulic shop and hand them o-rings... Usually ends up costing me about a $1 or two for many...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CharleyL said:


> Yes, the kit is expensive, but it's like a spare tire. Once you have it you no longer will be down because an O ring or seal went bad. After you use one of the parts from the kit, get another to replace it so you won't be out of luck the next time. The kit contains the parts for a complete rebuild so no matter what breaks or wears out you have one to replace it. I have kits for all of my air tools in a metal ammo can. It goes with me every time an air tool leaves the shop and I have never had to stop work for a leaking air tool.
> 
> Charley


Great minds think alike.


----------

